# Mavic Purchases Enve



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess Mavic wheels just got better:

Amer Sports, Mavic's owner, to purchase Enve - VeloNews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone want to buy a set of SES 4.5's? Light use. Time to dump the brand.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

Mavic will soon be releasing their cosmic carbon 40 in a wider, lighter version with a new freehub (instant drive 360) and without an aluminum insert, in a few months.

Sneak peak:


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Anyone want to buy a set of SES 4.5's? Light use. Time to dump the brand.


I'm going to ride my 3.4s and 6.7s till end of life.. They still work the same after the buyout... Would I get another? Is the question


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> I'm going to ride my 3.4s and 6.7s till end of life.. They still work the same after the buyout... Would I get another? Is the question


Or you could sell both and get a proper wheel set. =P
Wouldn't want to be seen riding with a failed company logo.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Keoki said:


> Or you could sell both and get a proper wheel set. =P
> Wouldn't want to be seen riding with a failed company logo.


Seeing as "Mavic" was bought out too, are they a "failed" company? Moots? Or how about Selle San Marco? Corima wheels is mostly owned by Look-are they failed? Camelbak was bought and then sold off-are they failed? Cervelo? Focus? Do Louisville Slugger baseball bats suck now that Amer owns them too? Did Easton Cycling parts start sucking the second Fox Factory bought them out? Which that purchase was after they were sold off by ABG the brand's previous owner.

BTW all those corporate buy/sell swaps? Those are all from only the last 24 months, and those are only the big names people know.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Marc said:


> Seeing as "Mavic" was bought out too, are they a "failed" company? Moots? Or how about Selle San Marco? Corima wheels is mostly owned by Look-are they failed? Camelbak was bought and then sold off-are they failed? Cervelo? Focus? Do Louisville Slugger baseball bats suck now that Amer owns them too? Did Easton Cycling parts start sucking the second Fox Factory bought them out? Which that purchase was after they were sold off by ABG the brand's previous owner.
> 
> BTW all those corporate buy/sell swaps? Those are all from only the last 24 months, and those are only the big names people know.


Dude, I'm just trolling Spdntrxi, hence the =P


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Keoki said:


> Dude, I'm just trolling Spdntrxi, hence the =P



I'm not offended.. I like my Enve's.. I have Shimano, Roval and Zipps too.


----------

